# Hydor Coralia powerhead not working?



## Fijidevil (Dec 7, 2010)

My Hydor Coralia powerhead has stopped working.
Cleaned it but can not get the fan going?
I can hear the motor working but no motion.
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

take out the impeller and clean it and clean inside the motor where the impeller sits.

Also, sometimes on some of my ac filters, I have to kinda jump start the impellers, just stick something in and move it and it may take off on its own then.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

If that does not work you may have a broken shaft/impeller. If you can rotate the impeller without the magnet rotating the keyway has been broken and a new shaft, impeller and magnet are required. (All included in one part# IIRC)


----------

